

Google introduces new Chromebooks running Intel's Haswell processors - Touche
http://www.theverge.com/2013/9/11/4719138/google-intel-haswell-new-chromebooks

======
jmathai
I got a Chromebook at Google I/O this past year and really wanted to love it.
I'm currently using a Macbook Air and most of my work is writing code
(vagrant, virtualbox, vim, browser).

Obviously, I couldn't use the Chromebook. I had hoped I could put Linux on it
but that proved to be more hassle than it was worth (only doable in
development mode).

Then I thought my wife could use it. She primarily uses a computer for email,
facebook and blackboard (LMS). It would work great for that.

But you know what else she uses? Skype. To talk to her mom.

Dead in the water for the both of us.

------
bgar
No release date announced, unfortunately...

